# 21RS on its way!!! ? on TV size?



## TheCareys (Mar 7, 2004)

We just ordered a 2004 21RS which should be in 4 to 6 weeks from now. The dealer is only 10 minutes from our house and we paid a little under 15K. They took an hour to go through all of the features and we can't wait to start camping with our first trailer.

My question is the size of the opening for the television... I'd like to get a DVD/TV combo unit and the opening didn't look very big. Does anyone have the specs on the size?

Thanks and happy camping!

The Careys


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Carey Family, First.. welcome to THE OUTBACKERS and congratulations on your 21RS. Secondly to answer your question, the usable area for the tv is as follows.. 13 inches high, 16 inches wide 10 inches deep. For each inch narrower in the width you could go approx. one inch deeper in theory. For example, if the width of the tv was only 14 inches wide the depth could be up to 12 inches deep. These specs will allow for slight movement only (all sides) including top. The opening is not square it's angled so these are max even though there is going to be wasted space in the right rear corner of the opening. Hope this helps. Brian


----------



## TheCareys (Mar 7, 2004)

Thank you Brian! I'm trying to get everything we'll need before the camper comes so we'll be ready to take off. I've been making campground reservations over the weekend and the parks fill up so fast! We can't wait to get out there.

We did extensive research before buying the Outback... attended shows, went to dealers, spent countless hours online... I'm so happy with our choice. Outbacks are great RVs.

Thanks again,

Kim (1/2 of TheCareys)


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

First off welcome to outbackers, great to see another new comer like ourselves, we are also waiting for a outback and should be here around the first week of April, second is the space for the TV the same size in all the Trailers one standard size, or is there a differance in the size of your trailer? Is there a differance between the 21rs and the 26rs? I remember the opening in the 26rs abit bigger but I could be wrong. Thanks for any help on this, and again great to see ya in here.

Rob


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Kim,

We own the 2004 26 RS which looks like the exact same floorplan as the 21 RS (just different bunks). I have not heard that the TV shelf sizes are different. We are purchasing a 13" TV for the TV shelf, then putting a 9x9x2 DVD player (from Sams) in the cabinet above the sink (on a self-installed shelf). Drill a hole to run the cords to the power at the top of the TV shelf, and we are set. That way, the TV is all that is on the TV shelf. Don't have to shove a DVD player or reveiver in there.

Best price on a 13" TV we have found is at Walmart. Orion model for $59. We'll need 2...one for the bunk room and one for us. Two DVD players, too. Sams has those for $40.

Randy


----------



## TheCareys (Mar 7, 2004)

Randy,

Those are great prices on the TV and DVD player. I've been shopping around online and most of the 13 inch TVs are outside the specs that Brian listed. The Orion is within those specs I believe as is the 13-inch Sylvania from CampingWorld ($79). There's also the space saver TVs with DVD that mount under the counter but those will run about $500 to $700.

We'll either take your suggestion on the DVD player or use my daughter's portable DVD player or even the XBOX!!! The combo TVs were all too big unless you go with a 9 inch, way too small.

I'm also thinking about a space maker coffee pot. Anyone using one of those?

Thanks again,

Kim


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

We just bougth the Orion tv from Wal-Mart ourselves. It fits real nice in the shelf with a room to spare. As for DVD we had Santa get the kids a portable one from Wal-Mart for $189 last christmas. It is not real small as it has its on 7 or 8 inch screen speakers and remote. It is a little bulky but it came with cables to hook to a tv and use the unit just as a player. It doesn't have a battery so that helps with price. You can plug it into cigeratte lighter or the wall. I figured we didn't need a battery because whenever we plan on using it there will be power.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

HI and congrats!

We are looking at just plain tv/vcr at Sears or Best Buy....both only $109...both 13 inch color. We are not much TV watchers normally when we camp....but the occasional thunderstorm has made us wish we had TV ...and listening to news update is helpful.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I found a tv that fits perfectly in my 21 RS (like a glove), it is a Toshiba 14" flat screen. Bought it at Best Buy as an open box item (not a scratch on it and they knocked 20 bucks off the price). Here is a link to the tv on bestbuy.com, I am sure you can find the same unit at a store in your area.

TV Link

I also bought a cheap dvd player which I plan on either placing in the cabinet next to the tv (will require drilling a small hole in the side of the cabinet behind the tv) or in between the tv shelf and that radio/cd unit that they have mounted there.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

We too use the 13" Orion from WalMart and it fits great when we can get reception at the "below the dam" sites weve been at letely!


----------



## Wakeup1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Does that 13 inch Orion have a built in dvd?
Viv


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Nope, no built in DVD but they are cheap at WalMart (under$50) and they will fit beside or under the TV I think...

Steve


----------

